# Amateur Photography



## atotton (Apr 16, 2012)

All pictures I have taken, just thought I'd share some.


----------



## K Sera (Apr 17, 2012)

Very nice photos, thanks for sharing! Some people just have a certain eye and can see things and know how to capture it. They are very good.


----------



## markadoodle (Apr 17, 2012)

Really nice photos. 

I love the Shelti (?) Border Collie (?) on tthe hay


----------



## atotton (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks, I always liked taking photos, and trying to capture a moment or subject in time. The dog is my 7 year old Border Collie, Corgi cross.


----------



## Equuisize (Apr 17, 2012)

_You have a creative eye, really enjoyed your photos._


----------



## rimmerpaints (Apr 17, 2012)

very nice pics


----------



## little lady (Apr 17, 2012)

Really like your photos. The one of the horses nose right in your face is the kind of pics I usually get!


----------



## SampleMM (Apr 17, 2012)

I love your photos. Thanks for sharing your talent with us.


----------



## GypsyMoonMinis (Apr 18, 2012)

a borgi! We have one as well that looks almost identical. Smart, wonderful little dog. Thanks for sharing


----------



## atotton (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks everyone!, I am glad you enjoy them. Yeah, I love these dogs to pieces, loads of energy and personality to boot.



I am always going to own a dog of this cross.


----------



## earthchild (Apr 19, 2012)

Love the pic of the doggy!


----------



## dreaminmini (Apr 19, 2012)

I really like the shadow picture in the barn. It's cool. Great shots.


----------



## Jill (Apr 19, 2012)

Very nice


----------



## atotton (Mar 18, 2013)

Recent ones.


----------



## Lil Eowyn (Mar 19, 2013)

Nice pics! Thanks for sharing =)


----------



## misty'smom (Mar 21, 2013)

Great photos!!!! Love the little muzzle after the horse shoe, backlit shot of horse head, puppy dog on the hay mountain! Love your icicle shot, did you use a macro lens? Your barn in the snow shot is similar to my barn in the snow, I added it below!! I love photograph too, especially flowers and of course my grandchildren and my pets! Thanks for sharing your photos!!!!!!


----------



## atotton (Mar 21, 2013)

Thanks. I just used my regular lens for general picture taking but cropped it a bit. I love your barn!


----------

